

Call to Action Buttons - Examples and Best Practices - thailandstartup
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/10/13/call-to-action-buttons-examples-and-best-practices/

======
arkitaip
As usual the trick is to get inspired and not slavishly follow any particular
implementation. Due to each site having differences in design and purpose, the
only way is to do continuous a/b testing.

[http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-
blog/tag/cal...](http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-
blog/tag/call-to-action/)

[http://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/post/3073/a-b-testing-
th...](http://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/post/3073/a-b-testing-the-
difference-one-line-can-make/)

[http://thinkvitamin.com/web-apps/how-to-increase-sign-ups-
by...](http://thinkvitamin.com/web-apps/how-to-increase-sign-ups-
by-200-percent/)

------
deadcyclo
I'm amazed at the amount of "this is crap because I already knew it" comments
in the articles comment section. Sure one sees this a lot on the web but it
seems to me that it's becoming more and more common.

As a hobbyist in the field I find articles like these very interesting.
However I find it hard to find larger collections, or even better books on
such subjects. So much of what I come across is bloated with crap. Very seldom
can I find collection focusing only on the why and how. Any tips?

~~~
keyle
Well I agree. The classic is still valid : [http://www.amazon.com/Think-
Common-Sense-Approach-Usability/...](http://www.amazon.com/Think-Common-Sense-
Approach-Usability/dp/0789723107)

Everything from there has been sort of copies. I find it more interesting to
dig into the human brain and related books. Ie. cognitive psychology and how
our brain perceives things. The difference between cultures etc. That's where
you really learn the WHY and HOW.

------
mildweed
See also: A Quick Web Design Case Study - Apple Macbook Air Call to Action

[http://voltagecreative.com/articles/web-design-case-study-
ap...](http://voltagecreative.com/articles/web-design-case-study-apple-
macbook-air-call-to-action/)

------
chopsueyar
Anyone doing A/B testing of buttons have a color recommendation?

~~~
jsm386
Running multiple tests on buttons right now - and I've read/been given advice
that a) orange is good and b) you want the color of your button to be
different than the general colors on your sight to draw attention to it.

I think language matters equally as much - especially if you have primary and
secondary text in the button - but these are all hunches, hence the testing.
Found a ~80% uplift with 99% confidence just by flipping the primary and
secondary text of a button on our homepage (not our primary landing pages)
last week. Testing color variations on the improved text now.

source: [http://www.formstack.com/the-anatomy-of-a-perfect-landing-
pa...](http://www.formstack.com/the-anatomy-of-a-perfect-landing-page) (note I
don't agree with all of this but there is a good color breakdown). also had
some real world advice given to me from a convo with a 500 startups founder a
few months back related to orange.

